# Watch Photo Competition



## Roy

Ok, here we go.

No theme, no rules , just the best voted picture will win.

The prize is a Â£50 RLT Gift Voucher.









Entries to be submited to me by email before 22nd April so you have a month to do something real good. Voting will take place by members over the following weekend to Sun 21st.

Good Luck,


----------



## namaste

Excellent, 3 1/2weeks of shooting madness...

Do you mean Sunday 25th?


----------



## Roy

Yes sorry, Sunday *25th .*


----------



## JoT

I should pay RLT Â£50 for putting up with my photos


----------



## Nalu

I was going to ask Roy for size (Mb) restrictions, but then I saw this watch-related photo:










And figured I'll just take my 50 quid and go home with the win right now


----------



## Mrcrowley

So if you took that pic-ahem-what colour is she downstairs hairwise


----------



## sssammm

by todays standards i would hazard a guess at bald as a badger

sam


----------



## MIKE

How bald is a badger? all the ones I've seen are quite hairy.

MIKE..


----------



## iloper

here's my chance....


----------



## raketakat

Why is it I can never find anywhere to park MY pushbike







?


----------



## USMike

Mrcrowley said:


> So if you took that pic-ahem-what colour is she downstairs hairwise


Brown mohawk

have seen her in another pic


----------



## pg tips

anyone else started? I'm crap when it comes to thinking of a theme / situation. Ok if it's the watch on it's own but try and put it with something else! Bugger!


----------



## pauluspaolo

Haven't started yet but have a good idea I think (though I think it may have been done before







). It remains to be seen whether I can get a good picture of my good idea







!!


----------



## skater

I've just joined the forum three days ago, and now I know why. Thank you Nalu!

I used to receive chocolates from Breitling each Christmas, but now I hoping for.....

well, you know the rest.

Skater

In the Colonies


----------



## MIKE

pauluspaolo said:


> Haven't started yet but have a good idea I think (though I think it may have been done before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). It remains to be seen whether I can get a good picture of my good idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!


 You and me too

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips

I think it's almost impossible to come up with an origional idea. I've got a cracking pic (imo) but it's very samey if you know what I mean. Will a very good picture of something we've all seen before be better than a poor picture that's totally origional?

Get a very good "one off" like Eric and his pink glycine and you've got a winner.


----------



## Roy

pg tips said:


> I think it's almost impossible to come up with an origional idea.


 I don't think so PG not with your Photography skills


----------



## AlexR

You wait till I get a camera Paul









We will all be too old to care


----------



## Roy

I may be in 5 weeks,


----------



## Stan

Where's clockwatcher when you need him?


----------



## pg tips

Is it one entry each Roy? I have thousands of ideas, just want to know what I can get away with!


----------



## Roy

YES one each.


----------



## pauluspaolo

I've sent Roy my photo already









You could always take a photo of the franken watch you haven't made yet


----------



## pg tips

Your never gonna forget are you. I've decided to use my one with the diver on it I think. Just need to remember how you said to strip it now.


----------



## gravedodger

Well that's my photo entry sent to Roy ..... that was fun


----------



## pauluspaolo

I agree GD. I'm not too bothered if I win or not I just enjoyed thinking of settings for the photos and taking them. Some worked and some didn't - good fun


----------



## gravedodger

yea pauluspaolo, i treat any photo competition as a learning experience .... learn from my mistakes and try to glean some tips from better photographers along the way


----------



## pg tips

mines gone in. I've only sent it this early cos it's my last holiday tomorrow and the 710's got the day off and then I'm back into work Friday and it's the start of silly season at work so will be busy. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Stan

I echo that,

Good luck to all entrants.


----------



## Silver Hawk

I was telling my wife about this competition...she's convinced I should win with the photo below because:


this is a very fine Wittnauer Electric that I bought from Roy (he has our money!)









this is her best bra; it's an Ultimo for goodness sake!









she rather likes her t*ts










I did explain that although this is an amusing photo, it's not a good one and it wouldn't win any competitions. She'd have none of it!










Good luck everyone!

Paul


----------



## Stan

Paul,

I have to agree with her on at least two of those points.
















The Wittnauer is magnificent and Roy has your money (fair trade).


----------



## pg tips

Silver Hawk said:


> [*]she rather likes her t*ts


 She's not the only one
















Judging by some of the pictures in the last few days and the quality of them all it should be a bloody good contest.


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> this is a very fine Wittnauer Electric that I bought from Roy (he has our money!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is her best bra; it's an Ultimo for goodness sake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she rather likes her t*ts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did explain that although this is an amusing photo, it's not a good one and it wouldn't win any competitions. She'd have none of it!


Well tell her that if I was judging it would have a good chance of winning.


----------



## pg tips

Only a couple of days to go.

Every one got their entries sorted I hope?

Should be good the amount of pictures being posted lately.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Roy

I have only six entries up to now,


----------



## gregor

It wouldn't be fair if professional photographers would join too...?









Alltough I dont think I could manage to make something decent before the deadline,

especially since I am not digital yet...









Roy, to get more intries maybe you should move this topic to the general section?

Gregor









www.gregorservais.nl


----------



## Silver Hawk

Will the submitted photos be anonymous until after the voting?


----------



## Roy

Yes they will, even after the voting no one needs to own up if they do not want to.


----------



## raketakat

Roy said:


> I have only six entries up to now,


 Sorry - I can't get a plate for the camera and the flash powder got wet







.


----------



## iloper

Roy said:


> I have only six entries up to now,


 i still don't have a digital..

if i take a photo i will need to scan it...

it ends next week...







and i am 350 km far from my camera(without macro function...)


----------



## Silver Hawk

Midnight tomorrow (21st) is the deadline....right?

Better be a bright day tomorrow...


----------



## pg tips

Only 6!

Come on everybody, there are more than 6 of us with digital cameras now.


----------



## Roy

Silver Hawk said:


> Midnight tomorrow (21st) is the deadline....right?
> 
> Better be a bright day tomorrow...


 I'll extend it until Friday night,


----------



## Stan

Imvho,

Professionalism is an attitude.









Get out there and be professional you armature's!









I'm a cripple so I can't join in.


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Midnight tomorrow (21st) is the deadline....right?
> 
> Better be a bright day tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll extend it until Friday night,
Click to expand...

 Good job too....it's peeing down this morning...and my grand plan (







) calls for outside photograph, floodlights, cast of thousands, and a budget of millions.


----------



## namaste

Rather nice down here... I'm in the South of France at my parent's house, and although it's been below average since wednesday last week when we got here, it finally cleared up this morning and we've had our first meal on the terrace this lunchtime.

Have been trying totake a good picture but couldn't come up with anything original, so I'm just going to send an old picture I scanned









Have not been on the forum for ages now but I'm coming back tomorrow evening, hope you have all been posting like there was no tomorrow







!

Picture on its way Roy!


----------



## Roy

I wondered where you were Pieter,









Picture received, thank you.


----------



## Silver Hawk

My entry is finally on its way to Roy...just in the nick of time...but I nearly lost my wife and job doing it...
















I'm interested in the judging / voting procedure...can we vote for our own photo? I might need to do this if I'm to get at least one vote...

Think I might go away this w/e....









Paul


----------



## Roy

Only 10 entries up to now, Â£50 I'm giving away, I though more people would have bothered.









Come on you still have time, entries must be in by 12 o'clock tonight.


----------



## AlexR

I would have bothered but alas no camera


----------



## Silver Hawk

Roy said:


> Only 10 entries up to now, Â£50 I'm giving away, I though more people would have bothered.


Roy, suggest you just divide up the Â£50 and send me my Â£5 now (or a brown US Oiled Strap 20mm, steel buckle), thanks


----------



## pauluspaolo

I'm with Paul on this one - I'd rather get something than nothing (as my photo has no chance of winning at all) but can I have a 20mm black one please?


----------



## DavidH

> I though more people would have bothered.


It's not that I didn't bother, The result my idea was so yucky that I am ashamed to put it up!


----------



## jasonm

David go on...I felt the same way about mine....It really doesnt matter, It will be nice to see lots of photos in the same place









Jason


----------



## Guest

Well I entered two of Roys competitions before and didn't get one vote either time!

Even after cramming a watch into my wifes cleavage.
















My last two dismal efforts put me off of photo competitions.


----------



## iloper

can we ask for a week more to deliver the photos?

please.i can get a camera till then...


----------



## pg tips

whatever happened to the spirt of "it's the taking part that counts"?

How about a monthly prize (doesn't have to be much just a token award will do)?

Something along the lines of a "picture of the month" award. Simple rules ie must be own work posted in photography forum etc etc.

You could start on the 1st of each month with a "this months theme is......" thread

Judging could be done by yourself or a forum member. How about chosing a different judge each month? Judge to look back throught that months posts.

May get more of us posting more pics on a regular basis.

Just an idea. What do fellow forumers think?


----------



## iloper

pg tips said:


> whatever happened to the spirt of "it's the taking part that counts"?
> 
> How about a monthly prize (doesn't have to be much just a token award will do)?
> 
> Something along the lines of a "picture of the month" award. Simple rules ie must be own work posted in photography forum etc etc.
> 
> You could start on the 1st of each month with a "this months theme is......" thread
> 
> Judging could be done by yourself or a forum member. How about chosing a different judge each month? Judge to look back throught that months posts.
> 
> May get more of us posting more pics on a regular basis.
> 
> Just an idea. What do fellow forumers think?


 excellent idea!!


----------



## jasonm

Not a bad idea....we could chip in a couple of quid each to enter the comp to put up RLT 'vouchers' as a prize??

Jason


----------



## Silver Hawk

pg tips said:


> What do fellow forumers think?


 I think I'd loose my job!









Spent far too much of my company's time on this one as it is....they let me work from home...I mustn't abuse that.









Paul


----------



## gregor

hey,

good idea!

I volunteer to be judge!









with only positive feedback!









gregor









www.gregorservais.nl


----------



## Silver Hawk

It's Saturday, I'm ready to vote for my photo.


----------



## Sargon

Oops! I guess I should have been paying attention. Thought the cut-off was Sunday the 25th.


----------

